# 2014 Outback 312Bh Diamond Edition



## RobNKY

Beautiful 35.5 foot upscale travel trailer with 2 large slides.

_Upgraded diamond edition!_

Bunkhouse floor plan

2 doors for easy access

Details & Features:


Outdoor kitchen with grill, stove, refrigerator, sink, and cabinetry.

Ducted air conditioning and furnace.

Bunkhouse with 2 bunks AND sleeper sofa! Tons of storage and hook-up for television.

Separate master bedroom with sliding doors, flat screen TV, queen bed with electric tilt, 2 closets, and lots of storage.

Indoor kitchen features solid surface countertop, double bowl sink, range/oven, microwave, refrigerator/freezer. 

Living room includes comfortable sofa-bed, dining area, large flat screen tv, stereo system with Bluetooth and indoor and outdoor speakers, pantry, and overhead storage.

Bathroom features shower with upgraded oxygenics shower head and skylight, porcelain toilet, sink with medicine cabinet and convenient exterior door.

Other:


Wireless camera system to monitor road behind trailer while traveling.

Built in roof access ladder.

2 propane tanks

New battery

Large pass through storage in front of trailer.


Electric awning


----------

